# Sirens All Night Long!



## Mike (Dec 20, 2020)

Friday and Saturday night there were sirens all
night, I thought that there must be a riot, yet
all is quiet in the daytime, strange!

I thought that emergency vehicles had to stay
quiet after a certain time at night, last night
at 2.45 one went screaming past my window,
there were others later, but not so close.

If they are carrying Covid-19 patients, then I
can't see the rush because on the news earlier
it was stated that all the hospitals in Greater
London are full and the one where the reporter
was had 9 in a queue, they each had a Covid-19
patient inside who were being treated either by
the crew, or by staff from the hospital.

The Ambulance & Para Medic local depot is not
too far away, so I am assuming that it is they who
are doing it.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2020)

Not sure how they do it over there Mike, but when the emergency vehicles enter our 55 or older community, they turn off sirens. 
I'm hearing that London is getting hit real hard with COVID now.


----------



## Lee (Dec 20, 2020)

They turn off the siren here too entering our park, as soon as they go out the gates the siren goes back on.

The flashing lights though stay on all the time.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Mike said:


> Friday and Saturday night there were sirens all
> night, I thought that there must be a riot, yet
> all is quiet in the daytime, strange!
> 
> ...


It's possible they may be taking them to a field hospital. Do they have any set up there that you know of?


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2020)

Do you know if the sirens were for ambulance.  It could have been police or fire.  

Check your local news.  One night nearby we had a stolen car that ran a red light, smashed into another injuring that person severely.  Then the stolen car flipped & that guy died, but had to be extricated from a small river.  I think they were searching for a passenger in that car too.  The sirens & lights were going for what seemed like hours.  

Guess I’m saying if the sirens were going, there’s probably a good reason.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Same here, Jules. About a week ago, I heard lots of sirens here in the middle of the night, which is very unusual. Turned out there was a fire at about 2 AM which killed one person, sent a number of others to the hospital, and left over 40 people with no home they could return to. This was in the middle of the night, in the dead of winter! It was about a block away from my building.  Pretty grim.  

I have to wonder, with all the Covid cases jamming up the hospitals, if there are even any beds available for other emergencies like this one?


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2020)

I checked the local news before I posted, there
were no fires or any other kind of accidents,
nor any unusual police activity.

We are having a large number of Covid-19 cases
though, there has been a new strain found and it
is reportedly better at transferring.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Stay safe Mike


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't think there are any restrictions on sirens at night here.  I hear them sometimes at all hours.  I don't mind 'em -- I figure someday it might be me in that ambulance in a race to the hospital, though of course I hope that never happens.

I always pull over to get out of the way of emergency vehicles (like we're supposed to!), but some idiots do not, and in that case the emergency vehicles have this horn sounding thing that is guaranteed to wake the dead two counties away that they use to tell people to move the hell over.  I'll never understand why people don't get out of the way of emergency vehicles!!!


----------

